# Build and install on different systems



## balanga (Mar 21, 2019)

How would I go about running `make` and then `make install` where the install target is a different machine?


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 21, 2019)

__





						arm/crossbuild - FreeBSD Wiki
					





					wiki.freebsd.org
				



`make buildworld TARGET_ARCH=armv6`

To install, you could run `make install` with a specific destination directory, then make a tar file and extract it on the other machine.


----------

